# Suggestions for a good web server?



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Can anyone recommend an inexpensive (or free!  ) web server that doesnt have too many problems? 

Thanks!


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Microsoft Office Live Small Business - its free for the first year and maybe $15 per year after that. Most impressive is the web editor, which is simple, intuitive and works well.

http://smallbusiness.officelive.com/


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

At the suggestion of a friend who does this kind of stuff for a living, we use JodoHost. That's what he uses for his personal sites (dogs, sheep, family, and so on). Been very happy with them. I had a small glitch getting started that was my fault but they were able to get everything straightened out. The techs are in India so email works better than phone calls with questions.

Works a lot better than the free sites I have tried. Jodo does have a website builder program but I haven't tried it.

Peg


----------



## BeaG (Aug 21, 2008)

I hesitate to recommend any host/server in particular, because we all have different needs. However, here is a link to a page that lists the "top 10 web hosting reviews". This site gives details such as disk space, bandwidth, and price, as well as the review.

http://www.hosting-review.com/?gclid=CMrm3Z2Bm44CFRqWGgod0A32Zg


----------



## Thales (Jan 24, 2009)

xoxoGOATSxoxo said:


> Can anyone recommend an inexpensive (or free!  ) web server that doesnt have too many problems?
> 
> Thanks!


Take a look at http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4 .

Webhosting talk is usually a good source of reviews for a host. I can personally recommend Host Gator, Innohosting and Media Temple. Host Gator has some fairly inexpensive hosting options.

If you are looking for something free I have a dedicated server that is largely empty, if you PM with some information on what you require I can set something up for you for free.

-Thales


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

xoxoGOATSxoxo said:


> Can anyone recommend an inexpensive (or free!  ) web server that doesnt have too many problems?


I think you are asking about web hosts, not web servers. A web server is the computer that hosts web pages. A web host is a service that operates their own web server, or subleases server space from a bigger host.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You want a server to run on your PC or a hosting service to put a web page on?


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

If you are looking for an actual web server.

I run several (6) Linux Redhat 7 and Apache Servers in ThinkMate Blades.
1 Windows Server in Blades and a Cold Fusion server in Blades.

These blades are robust and run woderfully. 99.97 % uptime except the Windows one which regularly sits at around 89% up time due to all the bleepity bleep bleep updates. :happy:

The ThinkMate Blades site is here Think Mate Blade Servers but I doubt this is really what you are looking for.

I think you are probably looking for a host instead of running your own gear to host yourself.

Lee


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

lharvey said:


> If you are looking for an actual web server.
> 
> I run several (6) Linux Redhat 7 and Apache Servers in ThinkMate Blades.
> 1 Windows Server in Blades and a Cold Fusion server in Blades.
> ...


And I can highly recommend Lee. My 3 business websites are hosted with him and we never have any problems.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh, right! I am looking for a host, not a server! I think.... what I want is somewhere to put my website online. This is a host, not a server, no? Good thing you guys knew what I meant... sorry about that. 

and thank you, I will check out all of the ones mentioned!


----------

